#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  What are the guidelines for creating the quality of Infographics?

## COD

Most of the people do not want to spend more time reading. Info-graphic make us understand easily and quickly, but we need content for it. If I want to create Infographics, what are the criteria I need to focus on?

----------

